# [SOLVED] Viore TV and &quot;Regular Channels&quot;



## pearjas

Hi everyone. I feel a bit stupid here as this is probably (maybe?) an easy question. About 6 months ago, I went out and bought a new Viore LC32VH70 TV. I was going through a move, and now that the move is all done, I’d like to get the TV set up for regular channels. I have been told a lot of things about doing this, but a friend of mine gave me a Radio Shack 15-254 HDTV antenna, and said I could use it to get regular channels, as she had used it to get regular channels on her TV she bought around the same time. I’ve called Viore twice and Radio Shack once, and still haven’t figured out how this thing goes into my TV. I was told by Viore it goes in the “RF Input” slot, which it does fit, but from there I don’t really know what it’s supposed to do. I can switch the source of input between TV, USB, etc, but they all render “no signal”. The book, which just has a computer drawing mentions an adapter, but doesn't give anymore information than that. I think I’m just back to the drawing board now. Does anyone know what I need in order to get this done?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Viore TV and "Regular Channels"*

you plug the aerial into the 10.Antenna Socket
see page 5 of the user manual here
http://www.viore.com/pdf/manual/LC32VH70.pdf

I dont know what signals are broadcast in the US
HDTV compatible amplified antenna. Its designed to capture both UHF and VHF signals (channels 2 to 69)

you then need to goto the menu settings and scan for digital and analogue signals 
see page 15 of the user manual

as the auto search proceeds you should see the channels that are available

in the UK we have switched from analogue to digital broadcasts and although a lot of the old aerials can pick up these signals the TV tuner needs to be compatibly with the digital signals 
the manual - does say - scan for digital and analogue - which implies you have a digital tuner on the TV

as i say I'm more of a UK expert on tv signals then US _ and also tried to find what channels are broadcast in your area - not entirely successful - yet

Antennas Direct | FAQs About HD Television Antennas


> An HDTV with a built in OTA tuner. Note: All TVs made after 2007 should have an ATSC built in. (If your TV says “HD ready” it does not have a digital tuner built in).


page 4 of the manual says
ATSC Digital system and NTSC Analog system
so that looks good



> After June of 2009: 74% of the DTV stations will be on UHF (14-51), 24% will be on high VHF (7-13) and less than 2% will be on Low VHF(2-6).


so the aerial looks good 

heres the channel list
Antennas Direct | List of HDTV Stations


so what happens when you choose 
: Select Air TV signal
and scan


----------



## pearjas

*Re: Viore TV and "Regular Channels"*

Thank you so much! I'm going to try this during the weekend and I'll let you know


----------



## pearjas

*Re: Viore TV and "Regular Channels"*

It worked perfectly!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## etaf

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know


----------

